# Dead Space on CM9?



## pfpath (Feb 25, 2012)

Has anybody gotten Dead Space to work properly on CM9? When I had alpha0.6, dead space did not show up in the market, but for some reason it did after I updated to alpha2. I downloaded it, but when i open it to download the extra data, it says a server error has occurred and i'm forced to exit. I have the game on my droid charge, and I tried to move the sd data from the charge to the touchpad. That seemed to work, but the graphics were messed up and almost completely white, and then it froze after the intro.

Haven't tried to change the build.prop or anything. Some other threads mentioned to try and change that, but that hasn't seemed to work. So has anyone gotten Dead Space to work? Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pfpath said:


> Has anybody gotten Dead Space to work properly on CM9? When I had alpha0.6, dead space did not show up in the market, but for some reason it did after I updated to alpha2. I downloaded it, but when i open it to download the extra data, it says a server error has occurred and i'm forced to exit. I have the game on my droid charge, and I tried to move the sd data from the charge to the touchpad. That seemed to work, but the graphics were messed up and almost completely white, and then it froze after the intro.
> 
> Haven't tried to change the build.prop or anything. Some other threads mentioned to try and change that, but that hasn't seemed to work. So has anyone gotten Dead Space to work? Thanks!


Watch this and give it a try:


----------



## GlockStar (Feb 28, 2012)

I have gotten Dead Space to work on CM9 Alpha 2 with the SGH-989 Build.prop. Controls work and all that jazz. But there's one stipulation. The game plays in portrait mode instead of landscape. For the record though, it scales it pretty well. Its late, I'll post a screenshot tomorrow.

Good luck with the games!


----------



## Stein3x (Feb 22, 2012)

GlockStar said:


> I have gotten Dead Space to work on CM9 Alpha 2 with the SGH-989 Build.prop. Controls work and all that jazz. But there's one stipulation. The game plays in portrait mode instead of landscape. For the record though, it scales it pretty well. Its late, I'll post a screenshot tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck with the games!


From what i have read there is an update from EA which fixes the problems with the orientation in ICS.Any older version i have tried plays only in portrait.The latest version of Dead Dpace is 1.1.38 .


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

Dead Space worked for me in CM7, but in CM9 the screen is all white.

Are there any settings I need to make in Chainfire 3D in order to get it to work?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stein3x (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't recall any similar problems exept the orientation thing.I only use Chainfire 3D Nvidia Plugin along with Dead Space and everything seems ok.Maybe reinstall Chainfire drivers (advanced also) ,wipe caches and retry


----------



## stryver (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea mine won't download the game, something about server error. So much for my seven dollars...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## GlockStar (Feb 28, 2012)

JohanX said:


> Dead Space worked for me in CM7, but in CM9 the screen is all white.
> 
> Are there any settings I need to make in Chainfire 3D in order to get it to work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Yep. It happens if you don't use Chainfire3d, plugin PowerVR (I think. Might be Qualcomm I can't remember) But holy cow, 1.1.38 Is supposed to fix it? Didn't even know it that was out. I'll update and report back with a screenshot if I can


----------



## fairuse (Feb 22, 2012)

For those that get the white screen, ou must of the download the sd data for the PowerVR chip.

I had to manually download the alternative sd card designed for aderno chips, which fixed my gfx issues. I haven't tried the 1.38 update since I recently wiped everything for the bricked kernel update.


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Works great with liquid 1.0 final
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Stein3x said:


> From what i have read there is an update from EA which fixes the problems with the orientation in ICS.Any older version i have tried plays only in portrait.The latest version of Dead Dpace is 1.1.38 .


Wow EA is finally getting off their ass to update some of their games now? It looks like Real Racing 2 just got an update as well.


----------



## unknow451 (May 10, 2012)

i have a problem with my touchpad, i have changed build prop to GT-I9100 all games work perfect except dead space, i use chainfire 3d with plugins and it forcecloses, why?


----------



## Stein3x (Feb 22, 2012)

Latest version requires online check first, then after it starts you can go offline.If you are not online when you start Dead Space it forces it to close at the Logo


----------



## unknow451 (May 10, 2012)

Stein3x said:


> Latest version requires online check first, then after it starts you can go offline.If you are not online when you start Dead Space it forces it to close at the Logo


 It shows server error


----------



## dalkhoutoff (May 26, 2012)

Can anyone with the data please upload it somewhere? i dont have an android phone. I bought this app and it cant download the data.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Bump. Anyone have a work around for the server error?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------

